# Tips on how to give my Tegu oral medication?



## ChomperThe Tegu (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys!
So poor little Chomper has to take stool softener for the next 5 days. Any recommendations on how to get him to take it?
It's in a liquid form and they gave me a syringe to get him to take it. 
He loved it at the vet but this morning he just wouldn't have any of it.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can you hide it in a treat? Or, if solids aren't allowed, lightly prod or move syringe near mouth so he tongue-flicks and maybe will lap it up.


----------



## ChomperThe Tegu (Jun 11, 2015)

I tried moving it around his mouth but he's such a clever little guy that he just keeps his mouth shut! 

I was told that with the syringe near his face he might bite and latch on but he's not a biter, he's only threatened twice. Once when I first met him and yesterday when I thought it'd be a good idea to take him outside. He was mad about being outside!

The vet suggested just ground turkey with calcium since it would be easier to digest. I offered him some after giving him the syringe but he didn't want to eat. I did give him a worm as a treat after and he ate that since he's a spoiled boy. But no more worms until he passes whatever is in him!


----------



## marydd (Jun 11, 2015)

I had a mangrove monitor i had to do that to. I had to have help, I used a business card to partly open his mouth n squirt the meds in . You can try putting it in egg yolk too...


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 11, 2015)

You hate to restrain, but at times that's the only effective option. Idon't even think there's longterm harm in taming.


----------



## ChomperThe Tegu (Jun 12, 2015)

I tried to restrain him but my boyfriend is no help in the matter, so that isn't much of an option. 
I'll try the egg yolk method. I think he passed whatever was clogging him up. He took a big dump on me yesterday while we were snuggling 
I think it was a large urate plug, I can't feel anything in his abdomen anymore but I'm still finishing the 5 days of stool softener so his bowels and relax and become less swollen.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Very good news. I wonder what if any thing can be done to prevent or lower the likelihood of that?


----------



## ChomperThe Tegu (Jun 12, 2015)

The right temperatures will help him digest and for the next few days he'll be having ground turkey. He could have been lacking calcium too. His previous owners didn't give him calcium supplements and didn't have a UVB bulb for him.
I'm working on a way to keep his humidity and temperatures up. I might have to go and buy another heat lamp.
He now has a humidity hide that he loves too.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2015)

Get some salmon, cut it into chunks, and then use the syringe to squirt it into the fish pieces. Thats how I administered painkillers to my gu after his surgery and it worked out fine. I think fish is relatively easy to digest also.


----------



## N8bub (Jun 14, 2015)

I have used in the past 1, someone to restrain the animal and 2 a rubber spatula. Even the nicest beardie will finally chomp down on it then squeeze the syringe into the animals mouth.


----------



## ChomperThe Tegu (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips guys! His swelling has gone down so he should be able to poop without his anus falling out. Fingers crossed!! This has been an expensive week for me with buying him, making his terrarium, and vet bills.


----------

